# list of things I need



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

Im getting my first betta soon and i was wondering if anyone had a full list of things i should get


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

Aquarium, 2.5 gallons or larger, 5 gallons is ideal.
Water conditioner/chlorine remover
Filter (unless you plan to do frequent water changes)
A heater
Doecorations of your choosing
Thermometer
Betta food pellets

That's pretty much the basics to get you started.


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

thanks,
ps- taco and joppa are beautiful, the all are beautiful but those are my favs


----------



## swoozie13579 (Sep 28, 2010)

aquarium, mabie 1 or 2 gallon, you dont have to have a filter, but it might be easyer to keep the tank clean if you do, betta food (of corse) , you dont have to have a heater, just make sure you put the aquarium some where where there is light in the house, and make sure its not a drafty area. stick your hand in the cage mabie 1 every two days to make sure its not to cold, but to make it eaiser you could just get a heater. i would say you should put in some mabie real plants or plastic, ( decorations) but its your choice.
thats but all. hope u have fun with your new betta


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

i dont know if i should get real plants or fake plants because real plants create algae and fake plants have no nutritional value whatsoever but they don't create algae, which do you think?


----------



## swoozie13579 (Sep 28, 2010)

i thank its your choice. i got my betta a plastic plant. :lol:


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

luv2run21 said:


> i dont know if i should get real plants or fake plants because real plants create algae and fake plants have no nutritional value whatsoever but they don't create algae, which do you think?


Real plants help with ammonia in the water in between water changes. Nutritional value doesn't matter as the betta's really don't eat the real plants. Fake plants are used by a lot of people, and many prefer silk over plastic to prevent ripped or torn fins from the sharp edges of plastic plants.


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

swoozie13579 said:


> aquarium, mabie 1 or 2 gallon, you dont have to have a filter, but it might be easyer to keep the tank clean if you do, betta food (of corse) , you dont have to have a heater, just make sure you put the aquarium some where where there is light in the house, and make sure its not a drafty area. stick your hand in the cage mabie 1 every two days to make sure its not to cold, but to make it eaiser you could just get a heater. i would say you should put in some mabie real plants or plastic, ( decorations) but its your choice.
> thats but all. hope u have fun with your new betta


This is really, really incorrect. 1 gallon is entirely too small, and a 2 to 2.5 gallon should be the minimum for the betta to be housed in. And frequent water changes are a must in a tank that small. You DO have to have a heater, and in such a small aquarium, the flucuation in water temperature will be quicker and more drastic than in a larger aquarium with a larger amount of water. Room temperature flucuations will have a quick impact. A heater will help keep the water temperature stable and warm at all times. Putting the aquarium somewhere in the house where there is light, will do more harm than good because of the drastic temperature ups and downs.

Also, do not stick your hand in the betta's tank to check the temperature, this is a poor way of measuring temperature. Invest in a thermometer for the aquarium so that you can keep an eye on the proper temperature readings.

To the OP, I suggest the 5 gallon aquarium kit at Walmart. It's a 5 gallon glass aquarium, and comes with the filter, filter catridge, light and hood, for only $30. The only thing you'll need to buy is a heater and decorations of your choice.


----------



## swoozie13579 (Sep 28, 2010)

swoozie13579 said:


> i thank its your choice. i got my betta a plastic plant. :lol:


my mastake i got silk not plastic.


----------



## swoozie13579 (Sep 28, 2010)

i have had a betta before and doing all of that stuff was fine for me. i have had many and that is how i took care of them. that is how i would take care of them.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Depending on how warm it is you can even house a betta in a cleaned out 1 gallon pickle jar. But I reccomend at least a 5 gallon tank. A good rule is...if it's too small to heat it's too small to house a betta. 2 gallons is the smallest container that can be heated.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

swoozie13579 said:


> my mastake i got silk not plastic.


 EVEN BETTER!!! lol. Plastic can tear fins and silk wont


----------



## swoozie13579 (Sep 28, 2010)

thx for that tid bit of info.:lol: i diddent know that:-D


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

ok so far these are the things that im getting
hawkeye 5 gal tank aquarium
HBH betta bites
topfin tap water dechlorinator
thermometer
I decided on real plants
and a heater
doeas that cover everything?


----------



## swoozie13579 (Sep 28, 2010)

i thank so:-D are u getting a boy or girl???


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Oh you'll need a lid so be sure the tank has one


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

Other than the lid like Vampire mentioned (and I think those haweye aquariums come with a lid), you're all set! Can't wait to see it all set up.


----------



## sunnymui (Sep 24, 2010)

You could get marimo (live moss), I find that helped with the algae levels in my tanks


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

I'll try and send picks wen its all set up but right now my cameras acting funky


----------



## Tomsk (Mar 4, 2010)

some gravel for the bottom of the tank? 

For doing water changes you should get a gravel vacuum.This enables you to suck up all the crud that sinks to the bottom of the tank when you are doing water changes (these are cheap to buy).Something that is not neccesary but useful is a bucket that you only use for fish tank use.This saves the worry of using a bucket that may have nasty chemicals in from its other uses (cleaning the car etc).

Good luck with your fish,Im sure your love it! (BTW- Thanks for asking about fish care before buying one)

Tomsk


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

If you are going to get live plants so your research to eliminate the risk of buying terrestrial plants. Also you'll need to know what kind of lighting, substrate, and fertilization the plant will need. From my research I would reccommend Java fern, Anubias, any of the various mosses, water wisteria, hygrophila, crypts, and apongetons.


----------

